# برنامج ptc pro-e wildfire v3.0 الإصدار الأخير



## yassine-maroc (28 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://www.jonh.net/~jonh/robots/fiat/proe-model/fiat-foot.jpg[/BIMG]
يعد pro-e من البرامج الأكثر شهرة في الع الم فهو المنافس رقم 1 لشركة Dassault Systemes صاحبة Catia and solidworks فمزايا البرنامج :
[BIMG]http://www.ptc.com/company/mail/express200208/flexible_models_sm.jpg[/BIMG]
Complete 3D modeling capabilities enable you to exceed your product quality and time-to-market goals 
Maximum production efficiency through automated generation of associative tooling design, assembly instructions, and machine code 
Ability to simulate and analyze virtual prototypes to improve product performance and optimize product design 
Ability to share digital product data seamlessly among all appropriate team members 
Compatibility with myriad CAD tools — including associative data exchange — and industry standard data formats
For a good tutorials Push
[BIMG]http://www.audax.si/pdf/zip/otc.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://www.windcad.com/images/pvx.JPG[/BIMG]
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد2000 (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي
هاجرب و سوف ارد عليك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
دائما متألق اخي ياسين جزاك الله خيراً ربنا يبارك لك فى وقتك 
و اسأل الله ان يجعل خير اعماك فى ميزانحسناتك


----------



## khalmoh1971 (28 يوليو 2006)

اريد ان اعرف اكثر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد2000 (30 يوليو 2006)

من فضلك يا اخي الملفات الي بتنزل مضغوطه ب winrar
ومبتتفكش اول واحد بس اللي اتفك والباقي مش عايز يتفك 
ارجوك قولي اعمل ايه حرم كل الوقت ده اللي عملت فيه دون لوود
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## yassine-maroc (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إختار الملف الدي يسألك عليه لو وقف عند part 11 إدهب وانقر على الدي يتبعه وهكدا أتمنى إني وضحت لك الصورة


----------



## محمد2000 (30 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي على اهتمامك و على الرد السريع
هاجرب


----------



## محمد2000 (1 أغسطس 2006)

اخي انا اشكرك جدا على هذه الخدمه الجليله و البرنامج الثمين ولاكــــــن !!
بعد تنزيل البرنامج وفكه قمت بعمل الليسنس ولاكن يبدو انه يوجد مشكله
بعد تسطيب الليسنس تاتي رساله تقول the following warning conditions arosduring
installation. these are informational warnings
only:
license management was successfully installed,
but could not be started. refer to the logfile
"D:\Program Files\flexlm\licensing\ptclmgrd.log"
for details and error messages.))
تجاهلت الرساله وكملت السيتب ولاكن عند فتح البرنامج تأتي رساله
بأن اليسنس خطأ ويخرج البرنامج مره اخرى.
ارجوك يا اخي انا عارف اني تعبتك معايا 
لاكن ارجوك شوف لي حل لوجه الله الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## محمد2000 (3 أغسطس 2006)

اخي أنا بشكرك جدا على هذ المعروف
وبشكر المنتدى بأكمله 
الحمد لله البرنامج اشتغل بنجاح
ولن انسى هذه الخدمه


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## kalli (19 أغسطس 2006)

Great Post !!!!!!

yassine-maroc 
مشرف you are great.....

can u post more ebooks for PRO- E 
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## grafidustrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم اريد برنامج البرو-انجنير و لا اعرف كيفية تنزيل الرابط
منفضلكم المساعدة


----------



## grafidustrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

من فضلك بعد تنزيل الرابط ومحاولة فك الملفات تظهر هذة النتيجة 
ان الملفات المضغوطة بها Error فما الحل من فضلك
ارجو


----------



## grafidustrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

من فضلك بعد تنزيل الرابط ومحاولة فك الملفات تظهر هذة النتيجة 
ان الملفات المضغوطة بها Error فما الحل من فضلك
ارجو الرد السيع


----------



## grafidustrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

من فضلك بعد تنزيل الرابط ومحاولة فك الملفات تظهر هذة النتيجة 
ان الملفات المضغوطة بها Error فما الحل من فضلك
ارجو الرد السيع من


----------



## grafidustrial (31 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو الرد السريع من سيادتكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## raid yosef mansi (28 أبريل 2011)

اريد كتاب بالغه العربيه عن تعليم برنامج البرو واين اجده ارجو المساعده و شكرا


----------



## raid yosef mansi (28 أبريل 2011)

هل يوجد كتاب بالغه العربيه عن تعليم برنامج البرو انجنير بالغه العربيه لان لغتي الأ نجليزيه ليست قويه ارجو الر د علا الأميل الو قت ليس في صالحي.
و شكرا


----------



## raid yosef mansi (9 مايو 2011)

كتاب عن البرو انجنير ارجو المساعده


----------



## raid yosef mansi (9 مايو 2011)

*كتاب باللغه العربيه عن البرو انجنير هل اجده في الكويت او الأردن*


----------

